# MGS3 re-releases: Which one is the superior version?



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 10, 2012)

Well with some pictures and videos of MGS HD collection Vita version coming out, I think it begs the question, which version of MGS3 is the superior version? Is it the HD collection on the PS3/360 with the higher resolution and anti-aliasing or is it the 3DS version with the enhanced textures and 3D?

Below is a pic of the exact same scene in MGS3 on all four versions,






As we can see, the HD collection for PS3/360 is the cleanest of the four with the high resolution and anti-aliasing. The Vita version is roughly the same as the HD collection albeit with less polygons. The 3DS version has more polygons and better textures but the janky framerate must be taken into account while the original game is just well the original PS2 release.

*MGS3D screenshots, photo album composed by Gamefaqs member, amars464*
*


Spoiler



http://imgur.com/a/mbkHd


*
*MGS3 (HD collection Vita)*


Spoiler


----------



## emigre (Mar 10, 2012)

In B4 Guild.

In my opinon the best version of MGS3 is the one with the best control scheme and highest level of performance. Not comparing fucking polygons and resolution, I'm no graphics whore.


----------



## thaddius (Mar 10, 2012)

I like that the HD remakes have value (2, 3 and Peace Walker in one package), but I don't like to pay for things I already own.


----------



## T-hug (Mar 10, 2012)

Afaik the Vita release only has a JPN store date of June this year and it does not include Peacewalker so the obvious answer is the PS3/360 version.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 10, 2012)

1. Subsistence, not Substance.
2. Why aren't you also mentioning the first release, that being Snake Eater? There are some differences between the original and Subsistance.
3. The 3DS version is a remake, not a re-release (the word re-release sort of points at "port" while this game was coded from the ground up).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 10, 2012)

I keep seeing the same comparison image and seriously, the 3DS one keeps changing.

But the HD version is the best since it's authentic to the classic, runs at a smooth framerate UNLIKE OTHER VERSIONS COUGH COUGH, looks great graphically, has achievement support (fuck y'all achievements are awesome), and the controls are better. It also has MGS2 and Peace Walker which is certainly nothing to overlook.

I can't see anyone saying anything other than the HD re-release. The 3DS has better graphics in some areas, yeah, but it still has a bad framerate, terrible controls unless you have a CPP, and lacks all the other nooks and crannies of the HD version. Also it's a shit portable game. That's why I gave the Vita version a pass (plus it's missing Peace Walker which seems like a fucking no-brainer on the PSP successor/a handheld).


----------



## Valwin (Mar 10, 2012)

if you comparing only the MGS3 that comes in collection to  the 3DS version  of the game them the 3DS is better version


it all goes down to what you want

let be honest here MGS3 is not the best of games anyway


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 10, 2012)

Valwin said:


> let be honest here MGS3 is not the best of games anyway


I agree, Kojima subsequently refused to add mushrooms to the series, making them increasingly dull with each installment. Every single MGS fan was waiting till the mushrooms appear, we all thought that they will pop up at some point, causing a plot twist. Unfortunatelly we've reached the end of the storyline and we saw no 1up shrooms nor have we seen the standard red ones. Too bad, the game could've been big (if it ate the red mushroom), right now Kojima should just get a life (by eating a green mushroom) and move on, he failed to meet our expectations.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 10, 2012)

Valwin said:


> let be honest here MGS3 is not the best of games anyway



I'd say it's one of the best told stories in gaming despite being rather crazy. I'll safely say it's the best story for a Japanese game I've played.


----------



## Valwin (Mar 10, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > let be honest here MGS3 is not the best of games anyway
> ...



boy and girls look here this is how you fail troll  you can tell  from the idiotic statement


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 10, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...


No, this is actually how you show someone that he or she said something delightfuly stupid.

Metal Gear Solid 3 was the first game in the series to feature extensive open air environment, not to mention high-detail foliage. It gave us insight of how the Big Boss became who he was - before that game everybody thought he was a simple, everyday bad guy. MGS3 gave him depth and personality and introduced to us the drama that created the monster, or was he really a monster in the first place? It greatly improved on what Metal Gear Solid 2 started, re-defining the series forever when it comes to controls and gameplay style. Camuflage became more important then ever and the stealth aspect of the game was finally developed further then just the cardboard box of the original. Don't even get me started on the story, which as mentioned by Guild can be wacky at times, but is compelling and interesting nonetheless, far surpassing its contemporaries.

Saying that the game is "meh" is ignorance to the utmost degree. This is what I said, just in a crafty way so that you don't feel belittled.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 10, 2012)

Valwin said:


> boy and girls look here this is how you fail troll  you can tell  from the idiotic statement








Thought I'd let you know.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 10, 2012)

The single best feature of the 3DS version is the addition of crouch-walking. It almost makes up for the sub-par framerate.



I don't know why Kojima left that out of the HD collection.



Foxi4 said:


> 2. Why aren't you also mentioning the first release, that being Snake Eater? There are some differences between the original and Subsistance.
> 3. The 3DS version is a remake, not a re-release (the word re-release sort of points at "port" while this game was coded from the ground up).


It's pretty much undisputed that _*Subsistence_ is superior to the original Snake Eater unless you liked the old camera-control for some reason. It's a bit redundant to include both versions.

Whether the 3DS version is a remake or not doesn't really matter. It's still essentially the same game with the exception of a few improvements to the visuals and control-scheme. Practically nothing else has changed.



Valwin said:


> if you comparing only the MGS3 that comes in collection to  the 3DS version  of the game them the 3DS is better version


Yeah, I'm just comparing MGS3.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 10, 2012)

soulx said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > 2. Why aren't you also mentioning the first release, that being Snake Eater? There are some differences between the original and Subsistance.
> ...


I just figured it'd be fair from a "comparison" standpoint to include all available versions, but yes, Subsistence was better and yeah, the 3DS game is very much the same, however there are differences when the engine is concerned. While it offers higher resolution graphics, it's pretty much stripped of the bloom effect for the sake of the 3D plus it has certain framerate issues - people seem to be bothered by them, so calling it "superior" to the Vita version like Mr.Valwin there is jumping the horse a bit. I'd rather play a smooth game in 2D then a choppy one in 3D.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 10, 2012)

soulx said:


> It's pretty much undisputed that _*Subsistence_ is superior to the original Snake Eater unless you liked the old camera-control for some reason. It's a bit redundant to include both versions.



Does it at least have the standard camera as an option? It's shit for gameplay but the motorcycle seen in the end needs to be played on the original camera for it to be actually fun. It's so cool with the regular camera but it's really dumb with the Subsistence camera.

There's also a rare time here and there where you'll want the top-down view.


----------



## Midna (Mar 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I keep seeing the same comparison image and seriously, the 3DS one keeps changing.
> 
> But the HD version is the best since it's authentic to the classic, runs at a smooth framerate UNLIKE OTHER VERSIONS COUGH COUGH, looks great graphically, has achievement support (fuck y'all achievements are awesome), and the controls are better. It also has MGS2 and Peace Walker which is certainly nothing to overlook.
> 
> I can't see anyone saying anything other than the HD re-release. The 3DS has better graphics in some areas, yeah, but it still has a bad framerate, terrible controls unless you have a CPP, and lacks all the other nooks and crannies of the HD version. Also it's a shit portable game. That's why I gave the Vita version a pass (plus it's missing Peace Walker which seems like a fucking no-brainer on the PSP successor/a handheld).


I'm confused. You don't own the Vita or the 3DS versions. You're passing judgement based on other people's judgement that you read about.

Though frankly you're probably right anyway.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 10, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


Actually the bloom effect is _better_ in Snake Eater 3D. Can't say much about the bad framerate as I haven't played Snake Eater 3D extensively yet but I've heard that it only gets really bad in cut-scenes (although that is a large part of the game) and in one boss fight. Although the original also had frame-rate issues in some parts too. The PS3/360 version wins in that aspect with the silky smooth 60FPS.




Guild McCommunist said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > It's pretty much undisputed that _*Subsistence_ is superior to the original Snake Eater unless you liked the old camera-control for some reason. It's a bit redundant to include both versions.
> ...


I'm pretty sure you can switch between the top-down camera and 3D one in Subsistence (R3?). It's a shame Konami didn't include that as an option in the 3DS version for people who don't have the Circle Pad Pro and don't want to mess around with Peacewalker-style controls.


----------



## Critica1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Guild brings up a good point, the frame rate is terrible and slowed down in all versions of the game, but HD collection is the smoothest. In terms of controls, I think Snake Eater 3D is the best MGS3 because I perfer a more "action" orriented Metal Gear Solid like Peace Walker. Love the fact that crouch walking was added to Snake Eater 3D, which really makes the game so much more better than the other versions.

It's a hard choice and sucks that you either pick the game with the better controls or better graphics. I voted Snake Eater 3D of course


----------



## prowler (Mar 11, 2012)

soulx said:


> The single best feature of the 3DS version is the addition of crouch-walking. It almost makes up for the sub-par framerate.
> 
> I don't know why Kojima left that out of the HD collection.


because crouch walking is for CASUALS, needed for those casual players on a Nintendo system.

also soulx jesus christ shut up and stop nit picking you havent even played mgs2 yet.


----------



## Midna (Mar 11, 2012)

prowler said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > The single best feature of the 3DS version is the addition of crouch-walking. It almost makes up for the sub-par framerate.
> ...


It's like you're really Valwin for Sony


----------



## prowler (Mar 11, 2012)

Midna said:


> It's like you're really Valwin for Sony


No, I just like to wind soulx up because he keeps repeating himself for MGS over and over again here on the forums and IRC when he has only played MGS1.


----------



## Midna (Mar 11, 2012)

prowler said:


> Midna said:
> 
> 
> > It's like you're really Valwin for Sony
> ...


All right then



But MGS1 rocked


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 11, 2012)

The controls are much better on the 3DS version. There is also a reticule which makes all the difference.
Frame rate takes a little away from the experience. The low resolution makes a lot of scenery appear jaggy. The colours look brighter.

3DS version overall is better and introduces a lot of mechanics from Peace Walker that the original and HD collection versions don't have. (Crouch walking, Third person aim down sight, reticule, easier controls (IMO, I use the Peace Walker controls and I find them easier than the actual HD collection controls.))

I own the HD collection but I will be buying this version once it's gone down in price as I would rather complete it with these better features on 3DS.


----------



## Critica1 (Mar 11, 2012)

DeadLocked said:


> The controls are much better on the 3DS version. There is also a reticule which makes all the difference.
> Frame rate takes a little away from the experience. The low resolution makes a lot of scenery appear jaggy. The colours look brighter.
> 
> 3DS version overall is better and introduces a lot of mechanics from Peace Walker that the original and HD collection versions don't have. (Crouch walking, Third person aim down sight, reticule, easier controls (IMO, I use the Peace Walker controls and I find them easier than the actual HD collection controls.))
> ...



Yes, I forgot to mention that the recticule makes all the difference. It does make the game casual like prowler stated, but I find it more enjoyable personally.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 11, 2012)

prowler said:


> also soulx jesus christ shut up and stop nit picking you havent even played mgs2 yet.


:c
Well I can at least say that I tried to run that horrid MGS2 port on my computer. The controls were too much to bear.

When my new computer arrives, I'll run it on PCSX2. ;----;


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 11, 2012)

Critica1 said:


> DeadLocked said:
> 
> 
> > The controls are much better on the 3DS version. There is also a reticule which makes all the difference.
> ...



I'm probably bullshitting this but a lot of these features seem to defeat the purpose of MGS3.

Combat was shitty, we can all acknowledge that. But perhaps is was shitty on purpose to make it the least desirable thing to do. You try to run and gun and you'll most likely be dead. But with improved combat you can probably run and gun your way to the next cutscene.

I know everyone will say "WELL PEACE WALKER AND MGS4 HAD GOOD WORKABLE COMBAT" but those games were designed for the multifaceted approach. You can either run and gun or sneak around. MGS3 was all sneaking.

And yeah, when bosses came you were usually stuck with holding twenty buttons down to look in the first person, aim down the sights, and fire, but a lot of the bosses even had stealth incorporated into them. Like The Fury for example. You were supposed to sneak around him, put a few rounds in his back, and go hidden again before he toasted you.

Crouchwalking, I really don't see the point. You were supposed to just either crawl through to stay hidden or move silently on an opponent by slowing your speed. It's really just a feature to make a hard game (well, hard for any impatient jackass) easier.

Plus having framerate issues is just stupid. It shows some real laziness on the developer end. There's these "enhancements" but they're really not necessary if you play MGS3 like it's supposed to be played. The HD Collection just offers so much more.

EDIT: ...And why is the Vita version up for voting when it's not even out yet? "Superior" requires more information than a few screenshots, it clearly has some different features from the console version and no one has actually played it. It's not a contender yet.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 11, 2012)

The HD rereleases simply give you more bang for your buck; the fact that the game is better suited for a console is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 12, 2012)

Eurogamer did an article and found that Snake Eater 3D runs at a 20FPS in both 2D and 3D which is the exact same as Peacewalkers rock-solid frame-rate. It's pretty fucking horrendous. Although, if you were happy with Peacewalker, then you'll be okay here.


http://www.eurogamer...gear-remastered



prowler said:


> also soulx jesus christ shut up and stop nit picking you havent even played mgs2 yet.


and this is no longer true. :


----------



## emigre (Apr 12, 2012)

@[member='soulx']

Are you on some sort of one man mission to claim MGS 3D isn't the bastard version of MGS 3?

To answer your question, the reason why PW was acceptable was because at the time it was the only way to play the game. And secondly there was no other version to compare it to until recently. MGS 3D had the HD version which was released several moths/around the same time of the 3DS release.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 12, 2012)

emigre said:


> @[member='soulx']
> 
> Are you on some sort of one man mission to claim MGS 3D isn't the bastard version of MGS 3?
> 
> To answer your question, the reason why PW was acceptable was because at the time it was the only way to play the game. And secondly there was no other version to compare it to until recently. MGS 3D had the HD version which was released several moths/around the same time of the 3DS release.


Er, what? I'm criticizing the game for the shoddy framerate, not praising it. This was only intended to see how much MGS3D has changed since E3 2010 (and older builds) and to see how much effort Konami put in the port versus the other versions. There is no "one man mission".


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 13, 2012)

soulx said:


> Er, what? I'm criticizing the game for the shoddy framerate, not praising it. This was only intended to see how much MGS3D has changed since E3 2010 (and older builds) and to see how much effort Konami put in the port versus the other versions. There is no "one man mission".



Well technically you're like the only person I'm seeing around here trying to defend the 3DS version so I'd call that a "one man mission".

Also I'm pretty sure Peace Walker runs at 60 FPS on the HD version so the 3DS version can eat its heart out.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 13, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Er, what? I'm criticizing the game for the shoddy framerate, not praising it. This was only intended to see how much MGS3D has changed since E3 2010 (and older builds) and to see how much effort Konami put in the port versus the other versions. There is no "one man mission".
> ...


Well I defended it before I knew about the faults.

I was referring to Peace Walker on the PSP. Although I suppose they had to run it at 20FPS there considering the hardware. 20FPS on the 3DS is horrible, though. I could do without all the new fancy graphical effects if it ran at 30FPS.


----------



## xist (Apr 14, 2012)

soulx said:


> and this is no longer true. :<



Did you finish MGS2: SoL? What codename did you get given? Just curious because i've just replayed it myself. (well Substance anyway).


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, the frame rate on the 3DS version is bad, but the HD versions, being superior, also have frame rate problems. Not as bad, but still, considering the far superior hardware those are running on, it at least gives credit to the 3DS to handle a game in such bad shape.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 14, 2012)

xist said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > and this is no longer true. :<
> ...


I beat MGS2: Substance (the PC port). Didn't get a codename at the end, though. Maybe it's not in the PC port.
http://gbatemp.net/b...-mgs2-spoilers/


----------

